# General > Birdwatching >  Bird watching group

## Kenn

Are there any organised meets for bird watchers in the county or a club?

----------


## domino

Lizz. You could consider starting a group ,but, by the nimber of responses you might be a group of one. It is a good idea though as I am sure there are some people who enjoy bird watching

----------


## nemosia

Hi Lizz,

SOC Caithness branch meets the first Wednesday each month at 8 p.m. in the Thurso Club, through the winter months only.  

http://www.the-soc.org.uk/caithness-branch.htm

Don't tend to be any organised field trips, we've been concentrating on getting survey work done for the atlas.  We have occasional bird races winter and summer.

----------


## nirofo

Hi LIZZ

Geoff Bates and myself have been considering for some time trying to set up a small group of people who are seriously intrested in natural history and wildlife photography, with an emphasis on birds in particular, we may also include landscape for a separate or joint group if there is enough interest. We would be pleased to hear from anyone who is interested, just to get some feeling for whether it would be worth pursuing further. We hope to make it as informal as posible with just like minded people joining in a common interest to experiences the thrill of seeing wildlife in detail and to pass on their experience to others. No membership fees, no club rules, just like minded clickers.

Here's web links to a couple of slide shows showing some of the photography that we do, feel free to make comments.

http://s117.photobucket.com/albums/o...view=slideshow

http://s117.photobucket.com/albums/o...view=slideshow 

_nirofo._

----------


## Kenn

I'm up for that nirofo....would love to meet up with other wild life enthusiasts, could n't hope to compete with your photographic skills though!

----------


## nirofo

Hi LIZZ

Lets hope we can get a few more to make it a goer.

_nirofo._

----------


## Kitcat

Hi Lizz

as an artist I would certainly be interested in some field trips.

----------


## nirofo

> Hi LIZZ
> 
> Geoff Bates and myself have been considering for some time trying to set up a small group of people who are seriously intrested in natural history and wildlife photography, with an emphasis on birds in particular, we may also include landscape for a separate or joint group if there is enough interest. We would be pleased to hear from anyone who is interested, just to get some feeling for whether it would be worth pursuing further. We hope to make it as informal as posible with just like minded people joining in a common interest to experiences the thrill of seeing wildlife in detail and to pass on their experience to others. No membership fees, no club rules, just like minded clickers.
> 
> Here's web links to a couple of slide shows showing some of the photography that we do, feel free to make comments.
> 
> http://s117.photobucket.com/albums/o...view=slideshow
> 
> http://s117.photobucket.com/albums/o...view=slideshow 
> ...


I've just realised that in order to access the web links to the slideshows you need a password, I've also updated the web links.  If access is still blocked please let me know.

Password:  WildlifePhotoGroup 

_nirofo_.

----------


## thejudd

Still can't get in to the slideshow Nirofo ............. would deffo be interested in the group meetings though

----------


## NickInTheNorth

I would be interested too.

----------


## dafi

Lizz if you are a member of the RSPB you could look in to starting a local members group.

Give the northern office a shout and see what they have to say.

North Scotland Regional Office
E-mail: nsro@rspb.org.uk
Tel: 01463 715000
Etive House
Beechwood Park
Inverness
IV2 3BW

----------


## nirofo

Hi

I don't know why the web links were locked out, I've just set them up again and they are working now. Just click on the links and they'll take you straight into either the birds or landscapes slideshows, no need to enter a password now.

http://s117.photobucket.com/albums/o...view=slideshow

http://s117.photobucket.com/albums/o...view=slideshow 

If we can get half a dozen really keen clickers interested then it may be worth organising a field trip where we can all meet up and talk about our particular wildlife photography interests and get something going.

_nirofo._

----------


## Kenn

Sounds a great idea, there are a couple I will contact and see if they are up for it.

----------


## Lingland

I also would be interested but not in the photography bittie

----------


## nirofo

> I also would be interested but not in the photography bittie


Hi Lingland

Thank's for your interest, the idea is to form a group with a serious interest in wildlife and natural history photography, having said that, if we can get enough people interested in forming the group initially, then I'm sure you'd be welcome to come along and participate with your interest in wildlife in general, who knows, you may even become interested in wildlife photography.  The Scottish Ornithologists Club (SOC) has a branch in Caithness with quite a few knowledgeable members, contact them and ask if you can come along to one of their meetings, I'm sure you would be made welcome.  The branch secretary is Stan Laybourne, you can email him at stanlaybourne@talk21.com

_nirofo_.

----------


## Lingland

Thank you for that info

----------


## Ricanna

Can novices come to learn--wildlife and photography?

----------


## nirofo

> Can novices come to learn--wildlife and photography?


Hi Ricanna

Thank's for your interest, but lets see if we can get this group going first, then it may be possible to invite novices along.  There doesn't seem to be as much interest in this sort of group as Geoff and myself anticipated, we thought that with all the quality wildlife, natural history and landscape photography being submitted to this site that there would be quite a few people willing to give it a go, anyway, we'll let it run for a bit longer to see if there's a sudden surge of interest.

nirofo.

----------


## Ricanna

Cheers, I will watch on!

----------

